# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  New hotels opening

## andynap

682764D5-AC6B-4726-9EEC-C68744C16514.jpeg
E16E4C57-80E4-4D6E-85BB-56F1B523B04F.jpeg
DDD5A061-BE9D-4ECC-A7B3-6FD0860FC594.jpeg
3ABF71CF-D9C2-4E77-BC99-52AE8BFE7082.jpeg

----------


## stbartshopper

Overall what is the latest update post Irma on the recovery of the island? We know from the Forum about the airport-SXM- but wonder about the island in general?

----------


## andynap

Did you read the above?

----------


## KevinS

The hotel being reopened as the Morgan has a bit of history to it.  It was once a timeshare known as the Caravanserai.  It was purchased out of either foreclosure or bankruptcy, I don’t recall which.  There was animosity between the new owners and those who had purchased timeshare weeks, followed by court cases.  It reopened pre-Irma as Alegria.  It is now reopening as the Morgan.

I’m not sure that the Planet Hollywood hotel has broken ground yet.

Secrets is an all-inclusive opening on Anse Marcel in the former Le Meridian (Radisson, Riu) location. 

Adonis is the only one of the hotels in the article which I’ve heard nothing about, other than past articles in the Caribbean Journal.

----------


## cec1

Not on St. Maarten / St. Martin -- on SBH, it appears that "Hotel Barriere Le Carl Gustaf" is drawing near to an opening.  Chefs for its Fouquet's St. Barth restaurant are arriving on the island, and rooms are available as of March 1.

----------


## andynap

> The hotel being reopened as the Morgan has a bit of history to it.  It was once a timeshare known as the Caravanserai.



What memories. We stayed at the Caravanserai on our 2nd trip to St Martin more than  40 years ago and before it became a timeshare. The bar was located in a gazebo on a peninsula that jutted out to the water. A very nice place at the time.

----------


## Ruthie Bird

We are in need of a recommendation for one overnight on St. Martin on April 17th.
Due to American AL delaying our flights by 2 hours(on April 18th) we won't make our St Barths Commuter connection.
After a frustrating dialogue with American they have agreed to put us on a flight on April 17th.
Of course, this means that St. Barth's Commuter has to change our flights from SXM to SBH to Grand Case to SBH...ugh.
Anyway...we haven't been through St Martin since Irma.  I'm in need of recommendations for a decent place to spend the night.
I saw the "new hotels" post but am cautious about anything St Martin that is "untested" by another SBHonliner...
We want to stay closer to the Grand Case airport as our flights to SBH are at 11AM...(not a minute too soon to get off of St. Martin)...s
Thanks for any advice!  It will be good to get back to SBH!
Ruthie Bird

----------


## andynap

Ruthie- look at Le Petit Hotel on Grand Case or Grand Case Beach Club.

----------


## stbartshopper

Yes I read the article you posted. I am wondering about the rest of the island beyond the luxury hotels?

----------


## Rosemary

I had a very brief stop in St Maarten the other day on my way home fem Grenada.  Things are still very rough.

----------


## Jim A

As was suggested on this forum to us (I think by @divabella) we stayed the night at Les Temps de Cerise in Grand Case right on the beach in November and it was great. We had a second floor room and it felt as if we were over the water. The only downside was that the tide was very high and there was no beach really at all the day we were there, but that was the case for all of Grand Case, not just in front of our hotel. It is very small and I believe every room has an Ocean view. I highly recommend it. A lot of restos to walk to nearby (also got a lot of suggestions from members here for restos) and the hotel staff was fantastic. We had a late flight out to SBH from Grand Case and they have a bathroom with shower dedicated to guests that have checked out and require a shower before leaving the Island (we spent the day at a beach club on Orient beach). We didn't eat there but the food looked good. We did have a drink or two at the bar overlooking the ocean and they gave us a plastic cup to walk on the beach with one as well. Look at the pictures on the website and see what you think as they are very accurate. I thought the price was pretty good for what you got as well but I'm no expert on SXM hotels.

http://www.ltc-hotel.com/

----------

